# what Rom/Kernal combo has givin you all the BEST battery life on the VZW Gnex?



## Dvigue (Nov 19, 2011)

like the title says, i have been looking for the best rom/kernal combo to really help my battery life. let me know what you are using, your screen ontime etc..

thanks guys..


----------



## Tengoku (Aug 13, 2011)

Leankernel has been giving me impressive battery life.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Stigy (Dec 29, 2011)

gummyNex with Leankernel has done really well for me so far.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Stigy said:


> gummyNex with Leankernel has done really well for me so far.


+1

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

you'll get a different answer in nearly every post because everyone will want to claim this rom with this kernel gets the best battery life.

try them all out on your own and decide for yourself.


----------



## Stadsport (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm getting pretty good battery life (let's say, better than stock) with Gummy 0.3.0 and imoseyon's kernel.


----------



## botero (Jun 8, 2011)

Lean Kernel and Touch My Wookie Kernel have both been treating me well. Easily 24 hours on either overclocked slightly. I feel like I am past the honeymoon faze though where i play with my nexus 24 hours a day... now it only gets about 12 hours of constant use... lol. Oh, I am on Axiom.


----------



## DeviceSettings (Dec 21, 2011)

Axiom 2.1 and either imoseyon's lean kernel or I just started trying Heyitslou because I loved his work on the incredible, and so far battery life has been stellar. Just my .02


----------



## casca (Oct 9, 2011)

DeviceSettings said:


> Axiom 2.1 and either imoseyon's lean kernel or I just started trying Heyitslou because I loved his work on the incredible, and so far battery life has been stellar. Just my .02


I had issues with Axiom lagging (at any clock rate) so I reverted back to Zygot3 2.0 (with the kernel droid th3ory packed with it) which runs like a dream for me. With juice defender I get about 35 hours before I have to charge my phone with minimal use and about 18 hours with moderate. When I am using it hardcore I might get 10 hours downhill with the wind at my back.


----------



## moojr (Dec 21, 2011)

PaulG1488 said:


> These threads asking which rom is best for this or that get pointless each phone reacts different for best results you should be flashing different combos not what people tell you their experience on their phone is
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


True but you can still get a rough idea of which Roms/Kernels are efficient and which are not.


----------



## moojr (Dec 21, 2011)

GummyNex with the Learn Kernel and the LTE 3.0.1.4 Faux kernel have been really good for me. I idled both over night for about 9 hours and battery went down about 10% w/wifi on(LTE off).

Idle isn't the best way to determine battery life, but its less subjective than someone's "average" use.


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm rocking the house special Rootzboat w/ Dereks kernel that comes with it, i get 15+ hours on lte and if i do 3g only i get 24+ hours


----------



## PaulG1488 (Dec 16, 2011)

1)Like I mentioned earlier each phone is different so you can't always expect he same results.

2)If you or others curious about this took the time to look in to the thread of each rom you will find people that swear by how great that particular rom and kernel they're running is.

So take my "expert" advice as you call it and experiment yourself you're more likely to get better results as opposed to reading others opinions.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## rdubb (Jul 16, 2011)

AXIOM 2.1 and Imoseyon's minimalist kernel has been stellar- compared to stock. I have run stock deodexed and I have run several Droid Theory roms and can say that this combo has been the best so far...just my 2 cents


----------



## Serenity_FF (Jun 7, 2011)

Currently running RootzBoat with imo's kernel getting about 10 hours with moderate use

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Don't skip Franco's kernel, on xda, GSM section...works perfectly, great battery life on Winners CM9 ROM.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ker2gsr (Jul 26, 2011)

Redflea said:


> Don't skip Franco's kernel, on xda, GSM section...works perfectly, great battery life on Winners CM9 ROM.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


+100

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mandog202 (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm getting pretty decent battery life on RootzBoat v5, with imoseyon exp3 kernel. Voltages dropped down as low as i can get them, and brightness around 45%


----------



## Ratzinc (Jul 29, 2011)

When I had the HTC Evo, somebody had a website to truly see which kernel gave the best battery life. The site was called something along the lines of Evo Battery Benchers and the guy had how much each kernel consumed at idle screen off/on, full load, etc. It was helpful to see who had the best battery saving kernel when it was all laid out.


----------



## Dvigue (Nov 19, 2011)

to all the other normal people here who replied , thank you very much...


----------



## jappetta99 (Dec 20, 2011)

As previously stated, the battery life is not bad on stock or any of the custom roms I have used. I get great battery life after calibrating the stats and disabling 4G when not in use.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

At the extreme risk of being called a spammer...









Franco's kernel, from here, current version 7.1. Here:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=19794530

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

Redflea said:


> At the extreme risk of being called a spammer...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, the franco kernel 7.1 is beast.


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

Just a reminder for everyone to take it _dooooooowwwwwn _a few notches.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Thread cleaned.

If you don't wish to participate in this topic then simply do not. If you see something you believe may violate the forum rules use the report button & the staff will handle it.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

One option to get better battery life that has served me well is to underclock with 920MHz being the top speed.


----------



## deaffob (Aug 16, 2011)

I really wish that app devs finally make a easy LTE switch. No app works so far







(Beautiful Widget, Widgetsoid, tried like 5 different LTE switcher for other LTE devices like Razr, Thunderbolt.)


----------



## testingchip (Jul 23, 2011)

Regardless of what setup everyone's running, I have to say they are all pretty impressive especially at this stage in the game. 
Dts new 2.2 with stock is good to me so far.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mjforte (Jun 20, 2011)

deaffob said:


> I really wish that app devs finally make a easy LTE switch. No app works so far (Beautiful Widget, Widgetsoid, tried like 5 different LTE switcher for other LTE devices like Razr, Thunderbolt.)


Yeah I'd like an LTE switch as well. When I had the Thunderbolt and slayher was working on it, he made a great notification toggle for CM7 that toggled 3G and 4G.


----------

